# Making progress



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I find Iorek is a much different dog after attending daycare regularly-- I think they get something out of their system in environments like that when they wouldn't otherwise?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, there is also the option that he is just so tired that he is calmer, haha!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice! Our only experience at boarding Ben was the opposite. My husband was having surgery, so we boarded Ben for two days with a trainer we had worked with, whom he loved. When we got Ben back he was distant and acting up for about a week. It felt like a big step backwards. I thought he had had so much fun playing with the other dogs and Bonnie he was mad at coming back to us. It made me very hesitant to do it again.


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jackie that's great! I'm having the same issues with Trinity right now and am seriously considering doing the same thing (but not for 7 days - maybe a a full day and then progress to an overnight stay if there is improvement). 

I'm curious as to which place you took Cosmo since we're both Vancouverites !


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Way to go, Cosmo. Jaro


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is great. Maybe you need to go and spend a day there to see what they do. Do they offer training with handler and dog?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

General V said:


> That is great. Maybe you need to go and spend a day there to see what they do. Do they offer training with handler and dog?


TNT is Janice Gunn's place, so absolutely! For those that don't know, Janice is one of only two people to put both a field champion title and an obedience champion title (FC and OTCH) on the same dog (Connie Cleveland being the other). Of course just because you bring your dog there for boarding and beginner training doesn't mean you'll actually be under Janice, but I would trust any program she's over.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to update this thread. A day after I posted this we discovered that Cosmo was actually so calm because he was in pain - his anal glands were almost impacted. The moment we took care if that he was back to his old self. His recall was better but his tendency to play keep-away was WAY worse, haha!

Cosmo did not get seen by Janice herself though one day I hope to do classes with her. We are hoping to move soon and that will put us a 20min drive from TNT! 

The Boarding Facility is called A Dog's Life. It's in Aldergrove.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, thats too bad! I was going to write that I don't board my dogs but my dog exerciser makes sure that Cannella has other dogs to play with. She is a real player, loves young boys (who wouldn't?), and some days she keeps her an extra hour or two if her next set of dogs fit that criteria. I think dogs playing with dogs is a form of exercise we just cannot provide.

May I ask how did you figure out about the anal glands? And how old is the dog? How big is he? thanks!~


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo is 18 months and 70lbs. I wonder if he had another dog buddy he would learn to be more calm. Perhaps it could go the other way too. 

About the anal glands, about 6 months ago he was having pain being lifted and he was walking funny, and he was strangely calm. We thought hip issues or dead tail but then we saw that his glands were red and swollen. This time he was unusually calm again and his glands were also red and swollen. It's gross but a necessary evil in dog care I guess...


----------

